# Spider web prices?



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey, I've forgotten, so could anyone tell me how much the good spiderwebs cost? The kind that unrolls and has a purple top on the bag. Not the kind thats sortof just a cotton ball. Thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

About $5 a package lately. Not worth it in my opinion. You'd be better off to pick up a webbing gun and save yourself big moola in the long run, or hit Micael's after hallow's eve sale and get the bags for about 10 cents each.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Yikes, but I cant really use a webbing gun for my purposes, I use posts, ropes and staples to make walls surrounding my haunt with spider webs. Looks like I'll be making less walls...


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Have you ever thought of using beef netting?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Beepem said:


> Yikes, but I cant really use a webbing gun for my purposes, I use posts, ropes and staples to make walls surrounding my haunt with spider webs. Looks like I'll be making less walls...


I really think u should look at a web gun. so much u can do, big webs, small webs, u name it.
if u need the bag stuff, its all the same to me.
the cheap stuff requires major pulling apart to get good effect, I understand what u mean in using them when building.
I did notice a diffence, u are right on the one ur speaking of........ill go look, i just used some a few months back.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I cracked open a $1 biglots spider web to do my spidervic with yesterday and it was junk. You know the stuffing in a throw type pillow that's several years old and doesn't really have a pillow shape anymore, just a lumpy mass? it just like that. Luckily I had a bit of the better stuff left over from last year.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I agree with sickie. The web shooters may be a bit pricey but they are worth it when you can just spray and walk away. If you don't have an air compressor, there is the rubber glue web shooter. If you run a search on youtube.com there is a video showing what this stuff looks like when you "spray" it on.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Like MistressofMayhem said, beef netting could work great for your purposes. You can get a lot of it for very little on eBay, just do a search for "beef netting." It really is a lot more affordable than the other spider web stuff.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Let me explain why I need the regular spider webs...

I am constructing walls with a post every 10' or so, I've done it before and it works fine. I have to stretch/staple the spider webs to do this. Beef netting wouldnt go over well with all the wind and probably pull over the poles....and I dont think theres enough web shooters in the world to make a sturdy 10' wall. Thanks for the ideas, but I really need to get the good cotton webs, nothing else has worked for me.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Actually I still think beef netting would work great for your walls. You would be slicing them all up, which wouldn't let the wind knock them over, it would just blow through. I know Knott's and other haunts use it outdoors with no problem. Seems to me using the other type of webs would be a bigger hassle, more time consuming and they would have the tendency to come undone. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

They were only 2.50 at big lots. Pretty good price. Sickie I'm not sure where you were paying 5 bucks haha


----------

